# Breeders/Isolation tanks



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

I want to get one of those plastic box breeder/isolation tanks, but don't know too much about them. There are so many versions and kinds. Like should i get and internal with slots, or an external with a pump? I would use it mostly for isolation of other fish if we have problems and possibly breeding.

A couple i was looking at.
http://www.amazon.com/Lee-10255-Lee...PRKG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1333693419&sr=8-8
http://www.amazon.com/Lee-10260-Lee...4SUG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1333693419&sr=8-9
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Acce...er/dp/B002DVREJO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1
http://www.amazon.com/External-Plas...te/dp/B004B38ZUE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I like using these for my fry. When my swordtail's drop their fry it is easy to just turkey baster the fry into these and then once i have most i move them into a separate tank. So if you want to try and save fry from parents and other fish these work great!

BUT by isolation if you mean quarantine these DO NOT WORK. I say this because when you quarantine fish you want them no part of your existing tank. These containers use the same water as your tank and the water is continually cycling through. So there for it defeats the purpose of quarantining.


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

Kimberly said:


> I like using these for my fry. When my swordtail's drop their fry it is easy to just turkey baster the fry into these and then once i have most i move them into a separate tank. So if you want to try and save fry from parents and other fish these work great!
> 
> BUT by isolation if you mean quarantine these DO NOT WORK. I say this because when you quarantine fish you want them no part of your existing tank. These containers use the same water as your tank and the water is continually cycling through. So there for it defeats the purpose of quarantining.


well the main reason i would like one is because i can't afford to set up a second tank, so i would use it to breed within it, if that's possible. I get what you mean about quarantine, but i meant i would use it for isolating aggressive fish, fish getting bullied, etc.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Just get one of those netted breeder boxes then. Though I have seen fish still able to bully others from outside the net, or even able to jump in the net. This is not a common occurrence though.


----------

